# Is this ethically wrong? I think so.



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I am planning to do some ripping of about 150 acres this fall. I know it's going to be tough pulling with my 7810. Would it be wrong to call up a dealer to "demo" a tractor to do this job? I could say I'm interested in buying one, but leave out the "in 5 years" part. My dads cousin has done this time and time again.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'd say that's pushing the envelope a good bit. We wouldn't do it.


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

If you are lying or shading the truth, it's not right.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

If in doubt it probably is......if not at least somewhat considering one I don't think I would do it. Are dealers out your way pretty open to letting potential customers do demos? I don't think you could get a dealer here to let you demo something even if you were very seriously considering buying it.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Hugh said:


> If you are lying or shading the truth, it's not right.


Yepp!

Ralph


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah I won't do it. I keep getting cards in the mail to try our a Massey 7700 or 8700. I just played with their text number to get info. I'll call the dealer later on to see if they would be willing but tell them exactly what I'm doing and even offer to rent one.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> If in doubt it probably is......if not at least somewhat considering one I don't think I would do it. Are dealers out your way pretty open to letting potential customers do demos? I don't think you could get a dealer here to let you demo something even if you were very seriously considering buying it.


We haven't demoed anything lately but we did demo a swather a few years ago. Then bought it.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

Hugh said:


> If you are lying or shading the truth, it's not right.


This is how I look at it too.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

If you are ripping 3000 acres, I'd consider 150 acres demo territory if you have bought a fair amount of stuff from your dealer. If you are ripping 150 acres total, thats a rental tractor not a demo.



Teslan said:


> I am planning to do some ripping of about 150 acres this fall. I know it's going to be tough pulling with my 7810. Would it be wrong to call up a dealer to "demo" a tractor to do this job? I could say I'm interested in buying one, but leave out the "in 5 years" part. My dads cousin has done this time and time again.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> If you are ripping 3000 acres, I'd consider 150 acres demo territory if you have bought a fair amount of stuff from your dealer. If you are ripping 150 acres total, thats a rental tractor not a demo.


that would be up to the dealer to determine. I kinda consider two swather, one 120 hp tractor one 3x3 baler and one 49 hp tractor all new as a fair amount of purchases from them. But if they would rent one to me for a fairly reasonable rate for maybe 16 hours or so I would do it.


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

I'd say go after the rental if possible. Much cheaper then a new tractor and it's honest


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

thendrix said:


> I'd say go after the rental if possible. Much cheaper then a new tractor and it's honest


Demoing would be honest also if I told them exactly what I'm doing and leaving it up to them to decide.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Teslan said:


> Demoing would be honest also if I told them exactly what I'm doing and leaving it up to them to decide.


Would that include telling them that you have no intentions of buying a tractor for at least 5 years ?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Would that include telling them that you have no intentions of buying a tractor for at least 5 years ?
> 
> Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I would let them know that within the next 2-5 years. Which is true. Especially if in a year or two they got in a good used one. Or if bad things happen to the JD earlier.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Teslan said:


> I would let them know that within the next 2-5 years. Which is true. Especially if in a year or two they got in a good used one. Or if bad things happen to the JD earlier.


 Are you expecting the 7810 to break down or something? In my opinion it would be a lot better tractor than what your going to buy new.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vol said:


> Would that include telling them that you have no intentions of buying a tractor for at least 5 years ?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yes. But I would also like to know the price if I changed my mind and decided to buy. My conversation would go something like this:

"I'm just tire-kicking right now. I'd like to try it ripping 150 acres. Would that be OK?" -- "Yes/No" -- "If I really like it, what would my bottom line price be?"

BTW: Ripping 150 acres is a lot in my opinion. I would consider 15-20 to be more reasonable for a demo. If I couldn't tell in 20 acres, it probably ain't right.

Ralph

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I think you answered your question already in your title.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

"No legacy is as rich as honesty" ---------unknown

Rent it.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

It wouldn't surprise me if the 7810 broke down. To me it has lots of hours. Way more then any other machine we have ever owned. In this area a demo would be considered small if only 20 acres. I did 90 acres with my Tedder before I decided to buy it and they were fine with that. Of course they had to demo a Tedder as I had never seen one work before. I mainly want to try out a cvt or ivt or whatever MF calls it. Doesn't have to be a new tractor. I know any of their tractors would work great running my baler. It's the power job I would like to try it with. I know the 7810 will struggle a bit because this field is bound to be really compact. And ripping is way harder on a tractor then baling hay.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

All you can do is ask telling the dealer all the details then let them decide...


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> I think you answered your question already in your title.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yes I did. I just wanted to get a feel for what guys thought. As I suspect many people try to use dealers in this way. In fact I would ask to demo/rent in the same sentence when I call.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

A friend who is on a bunch of ag development boards will take an open station little tractor in for service and the dealer with bring out a cabbed tractor worth twice as much to use in the meantime. They are just hoping he will brag it up to other farmers on the board.

Same with a house designer lady we know, the Bosch rep gave her an entire compliment of high end appliances to put in her own house so clients would see them. Tile company sent 20,000$ worth of of some weird recycled glass tile to use in the house for free. It happens all the time so she now has boat loads of this high end stuff piled up in sheds and her garage because she can't possibly install it all.

Point is they might be interested in a sale to your neighbours even if you don't buy. (I'd love to try a CVT!)



Teslan said:


> Yes I did. I just wanted to get a feel for what guys thought. As I suspect many people try to use dealers in this way. In fact I would ask to demo/rent in the same sentence when I call.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Teslan said:


> As I suspect many people try to use dealers in this way.


But not on here.....

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> A friend who is on a bunch of ag development boards will take an open station little tractor in for service and the dealer with bring out a cabbed tractor worth twice as much to use in the meantime. They are just hoping he will brag it up to other farmers on the board.
> 
> Same with a house designer lady we know, the Bosch rep gave her an entire compliment of high end appliances to put in her own house so clients would see them. Tile company sent 20,000$ worth of of some weird recycled glass tile to use in the house for free. It happens all the time so she now has boat loads of this high end stuff piled up in sheds and her garage because she can't possibly install it all.
> 
> Point is they might be interested in a sale to your neighbours even if you don't buy. (I'd love to try a CVT!)


They probably would love to get the green tractor off my MF baler as well as they know they could sell it fast on a trade. This dealer also know I and my dad make quick decisions on things to buy. Not dwaddle around for weeks trying to get them down another $100. Another note. They must be wanting to sell their 7700 series and 8700 series as this post card that came offering the demo says $15,000 off as a brand loyalty offer. A month ago it was only $10k off. The local dealer also knows that if I wanted to I could get a loan easily for a new tractor.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Honesty is the best policy.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

they are ok with a demo, n9 reason you shouldn't be.


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

Just rent it. Demoing is a not a real good way to get a feel for tractor. Just like testing driving a car off a dealership's lot. Spending a short time behind the wheel is nothing like renting a car and driving it for a week. I just rented a 6210 2wd tractor from a guy to bale some hay the other morning. I know now I won't settle for anything less than a 6000 series Deere when I go buy another tractor. Do the ethical thing and pay your freight


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

If you tell them exactly what you are trying to get accomplished a good salesman will see that as an opportunity to get you in a tractor that you may be interested in buying - whether thats a demo or a rental.

No need to hide anything.

You are a prospective buyer and a salesman should be working to get you in that tractor.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Teslan said:


> Yeah I won't do it. I keep getting cards in the mail to try our a Massey 7700 or 8700. I just played with their text number to get info. I'll call the dealer later on to see if they would be willing but tell them exactly what I'm doing and even offer to rent one.


Highly unlikely they'll remember but at some point in the future playing it straight will pay off.

Karma, kinda like all those sleaze bags whining and crying now about their Ashley Madison accounts being made public. I'm gonna laugh my *ss off if slick Willie is in their somewhere.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

I'd be straight up with the dealer, but hey, if they're willing, why not??

Decades ago, my Dad and Grandpa did a LOT of hay in the local area and at Shiner... at the time they were using an old NH baler with a Wisconsin engine on it... (don't remember the model). The dealer got a new 451 (IIRC) model Ford baler with PTO drive in, and wanted to get one out in the field to encourage people to buy new balers, so they made Grandpa a real sweetheart deal on it... really "below cost", and gave them a BIG trade in on that old motor-driven baler... So of course they jumped on it and ran with it...

It did the trick... folks started seeing how much easier the PTO driven balers were to run, and he did a lot of business... Grandpa's neighbor didn't have a lot of money and didn't care too much about the "convenience factor" and asked to buy the old engine-driven baler... What the neighbor offered for it was really good, considering, and so Grandpa went and bought the old baler back from the dealer and sold it to the neighbor and made another profit...
Not like anybody was getting screwed in the deal-- everybody was happy... The dealer got a new model out in the field where folks could see it running and see what it could do, and made sales... neighbor got the old motor-driven baler for what he was willing to pay for it, and he was happy... and Grandpa got a new PTO drive baler for very little outlay compared to what he'd have had to pay otherwise...

Win/win/win... it's nice when the stars align like that... LOL

Later! OL JR


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I was driving down the road this morning and noticed our MF salesman at the neighbors place so I stopped in. Told him I would like to rent/tryout a tractor to rip this 150 acre farm sometime in October. He said they have an hourly rental/demo program and he would love to get one of the 7700 series tractors out in a field. The neighbor had the best idea. Get anyone who was interested to come out while it was ripping and let them drive for 10-20 acres then Marc (me) can go take a nap. I did tell him I probably wouldn't be in the market for one for at least 2 years. He didn't care.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

It's amazing how someone can all-of-a-sudden be in the market after trying out a nice tractor that they previously were not in the market for.

When I was a salesman at a Deere dealer I took an XUV gator and a big commercial zero-turn all over the countryside for people to try. They didn't even ask to try it, I would just tell them I'm bringing it out for a few days for them to beat on.

Even if they never considered buying one I'm sure they appreciated using it.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Hokelund Farm said:


> It's amazing how someone can all-of-a-sudden be in the market after trying out a nice tractor that they previously were not in the market for.
> 
> When I was a salesman at a Deere dealer I took an XUV gator and a big commercial zero-turn all over the countryside for people to try. They didn't even ask to try it, I would just tell them I'm bringing it out for a few days for them to beat on.
> 
> Even if they never considered buying one I'm sure they appreciated using it.


Actually I am kind of nervous about that. I know I will like it. I know I will probably want it. I know I can buy it if I wanted to. But I don't NEED it. Though I'm certain I could talk myself into NEEDING it.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Hokelund Farm said:


> It's amazing how someone can all-of-a-sudden be in the market after trying out a nice tractor that they previously were not in the market for.
> When I was a salesman at a Deere dealer I took an XUV gator and a big commercial zero-turn all over the countryside for people to try. They didn't even ask to try it, I would just tell them I'm bringing it out for a few days for them to beat on.
> Even if they never considered buying one I'm sure they appreciated using it.


Yep... ya can't sell what people don't know about... (or think they can't afford or don't really need).

We don't see much of this anymore, what with guys like Jeffery Dahmer putting folks in the freezer for Christmas dinner and stuff like that, but remember the old days when there were traveling salesmen who'd demonstrate everything from
encyclopedias to washing machines, vacuum cleaners, etc. right there in your home?? Course nobody really wants the knock on the door and a stranger on their doorstep anymore, but still-- how much stuff got sold that would never have been sold
otherwise if not for folks "trying it out" and deciding they liked it enough to make it happen??

Later! OL JR


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Teslan said:


> Actually I am kind of nervous about that. I know I will like it. I know I will probably want it. I know I can buy it if I wanted to. But I don't NEED it. Though I'm certain I could talk myself into NEEDING it.


Yeah, see your point too...that's how we usually are... can't imagine needing anything "better" until we have it...

Like when I bought a front-end loader for the 5610S... bought it so I wouldn't have to hire a guy to come back and bury/clean up old burnpiles and barb wire after we had the old fences dozed out... didn't take long and we "don't know how we ever made it without it!"

Heck, I'd love to have another one for the second tractor, now... only thing holding me up is they've gone up A LOT since I bought the last one...

It can be a good and bad thing... Don't know of hardly ANYBODY that couldn't use something a little newer, a little better, that worked a little better or a little faster (sometimes a LOT better and faster!) And hey, if you can figure out how to swing it, WHY NOT... ya only go around once ya know...

Main thing is "keeping an eye on the bottom line" and figuring out if the cost/benefit is really there, and if a guy can REALLY afford it, or not...

That's my way of thinking, anyway...
Later! OL JR


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

The last demo that I did was a swather. We agreed on a 10 acre trial, hardly enough to get the motor warmed up. It worked pretty well but I didn't like it.

They did call me and ask if they could cut some hay for me to diagnose one last year though. We ran it for a while trying to replicate the supposed problem. I got my hay layed down and they found the gremlin in a brand new machine.

I guess that I believe in honesty being the best policy. Always.

I think that you did the right thing when you talked to him and told him what was going on. The problem as I see it is that you will indeed want this new tractor, and like me, you buy what you want for the most part.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Teslan said:


> Actually I am kind of nervous about that. I know I will like it. I know I will probably want it. I know I can buy it if I wanted to. But I don't NEED it. Though I'm certain I could talk myself into NEEDING it.


Don't tell the salesman that!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Hokelund Farm said:


> Don't tell the salesman that!


I don't plan on it, but the sales guy knows me pretty well........ I've known him 15 years now.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ifn it's got a cvt or ivt whatever they call it, proceed with caution.....you will most certainly want it, whether it's a wise investment, well...that's your story and I'll back you up on it


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Ethics...... Since the first time that I read this I have been thinking about Realtors........

You give the average realtor a 900 square foot 1960's hovel that a rat would be ashamed to be found in, on the end of a dead in alley in the business district and a Realtor will advertise it this way:

"Quaint vintage home in a secluded neighborhood close to shopping and public transportation. Original furnishings perfect for the newlywed couple. Close to all amenities and downtown, located in a very quiet neighborhood. Call for Appt. It won't last long."

I have seen this time and time again. I have always felt that the training for Realtors borders more on a creative writing class as opposed to the necessary paperwork required to complete a Real estate transaction.

I realize that this is a little off topic, but it goes to show that ethics can vary greatly from person to person. Now the "Add" above could technically be truthful, but it doesn't exactly give the true impression that it should, in my mind anyway.

I am not intentionally picking on Realtors, and they serve a valuable purpose, but hopefully it goes to show that ethics to different people mean different things. As this post was about ethic's, I thought that this was relative to that topic.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Also on topic because Teslan is a realtor! Oops.


----------



## bamfarmer (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm in a very similar position wanting to rip/disk about the same amount of ground. Already called my local Massey/Challenger Dealer. He hasn't told me whats available, but we're shooting for 180 hp. Sounds like he's got alot of used inventory. I wanted to rent, but he's mentioned a year lease for $4,200-$4,600. This is all talk at this point, but that didn't sound bad for 250 hrs. I'm very green to this whole process so I would love some feedback.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

8350HiTech said:


> Also on topic because Teslan is a realtor! Oops.


That was what got me to thinking about it.

Our experiences in life are what guide us through our future endeavors.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Lostin55 said:


> Ethics...... Since the first time that I read this I have been thinking about Realtors........
> 
> You give the average realtor a 900 square foot 1960's hovel that a rat would be ashamed to be found in, on the end of a dead in alley in the business district and a Realtor will advertise it this way:
> 
> ...


Since I was a Realtor until about a year ago I'll comment on that. I'm still an licensed real estate broker. I just didn't feel our $1000 a year to be a Realtor did anything. The only training to be an agent is to pass the state test. Not actually do a successful real estate transaction. Then to be a Realtor you have to take an ethics class. Now I don't feel you can teach ethics. Which is one of the strong sells that Realtor associations try and promote. Like the biggest thing in the Realtor world is that you can't sign cross. Meaning if a home is for sale by an agent you can't go to the owner and try and steal the business. I wouldn't do that on principle, but I'm sure there are agents that would do just that. That Realtors are more ethical the agents that aren't Realtors. Other then that the local Realtor Association is just a social club. For the life of me I couldn't figure out why some agents would want to spend all kinds of time with other agents. Instead of actually trying to sell real estate. It's the real estate companies that are in charge of teaching the agents how to do their job. Most only teach marketing. I mean marketing on how to get listings and buyers. Then a select few actually teach how to do a transaction. Most agents are left on their own to figure it out. I'm not a good copy writer for actual listing remarks. I say what it is. Buyers can see through the jargon pretty easily. Besides remarks aren't all that important anymore. Pictures and videos are the most important. If a home listing doesn't have a picture you either have a terrible looking property or a stupid agent. Many times both.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Teslan said:


> Now I don't feel you can teach ethics.


According to Judge Judy, ALL teenagers lie. Those that grow up to be ethical were taught when they were 1-12, tried lying, found out it doesn't pay and went ethical. Those that weren't taught as youngsters, grew up to be politicians.

Ralph


----------



## GOOD HAY (Aug 8, 2010)

I would say that 150 acres is a big demo. Why not be just honest with the dealer and you will probably get a deal on a rental rate. Remember that this is the guy who you will be looking for a deal from in a few years when you are ready to buy.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> Also on topic because Teslan is a realtor! Oops.


I am not a Realtor. I was in name only because for some reason I thought I had to be to sell real estate.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

GOOD HAY said:


> I would say that 150 acres is a big demo. Why not be just honest with the dealer and you will probably get a deal on a rental rate. Remember that this is the guy who you will be looking for a deal from in a few years when you are ready to buy.


I guess you didn't read this entire thread.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

I believe you new the answer to your own question before you hit post. You will do what is right. Proverbs 28:18.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

So to update this thread. I'm now demoing a Massey Ferguson 7726 tractor to rip. They are letting me demo 10 hours free then I'm renting $75 an hour after that. I probably will only use it for 17 hours. My thoughts on the 7726. Very very nice! Ripping 13 inches deep with a 7 Schank ripper is like ripping through butter. Who knows what it would have been a week ago before and inch or rain and running the pivot around for an inch. But I think would have been doing well also. And as no surprise I'm trying to rationalize owning one or one slightly less powerful.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Teslan said:


> And as no surprise I'm trying to rationalize owning one or one slightly less powerful.


 Less powerful? What kind of anti american talk is that? You need a bigger ripper.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Less powerful? What kind of anti american talk is that? You need a bigger ripper.


No I need a one pass and a bigger tractor! Actually no. When one only rips or tills every 5 years since I farm just hay I really need one that matches my baler best. Which would be a 7720 probably.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Was a curious soul to see what your were running WOW:http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/008/2/4/8244-massey-ferguson-7726.html


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Thorim said:


> Was a curious soul to see what your were running WOW:http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/008/2/4/8244-massey-ferguson-7726.html


The one I'm trying is a VT Dyna Deluxe. It seems to have everything that I can't see what the premium would have. They all have a premium price.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Teslan said:


> (snip)
> . They all have a premium price.


That's everything nowdays...

OL JR


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

75$ an hour ! Deal!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Does it really have 145 gal storage for DEF?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm not surprised what the cost could be of what you demoed, I was on AGCO's site awhile back and used their tractor builder tool, I quit and didn't save it when I broke $300,000 and wasn't done yet.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Does it really have 145 gal storage for DEF?


No. I think I remember the agco rep telling me it was 15. I'll look it up soon as I'll have to add some soon.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> I'm not surprised what the cost could be of what you demoed, I was on AGCO's site awhile back and used their tractor builder tool, I quit and didn't save it when I broke $300,000 and wasn't done yet.


I configured a similar deere tractor on their site and the MSRP was $25k higher for a similar thing. I do know that MF would go down $15,000 on their price. Got a card in the mail saying so. Also saying it would go good with my MF 2150 baler. Yes I'm sure it would. Not even demoing that part as I'm 100 percent sure it would work just fine with that.


----------



## Jay in WA (Mar 21, 2015)

Impossible to have too much power on a big baler.

Whenever I want to try a tractor I always offer to rent it.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> Does it really have 145 gal storage for DEF?


i would bet it is 145 gal of fuel.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> i would bet it is 145 gal of fuel.


Yea, that's a lot of DEF.....have to buy in 55 gallon drums to just fill below half way.....


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Yea, that's a lot of DEF.....have to buy in 55 gallon drums to just fill below half way.....


Since I don't know much about DEF I called the dealer to make sure I was going to put the "right" kind in. The service manager says it's about a 12 gallon tank for the Def. The fuel is about 100 gallons. Apparently DEF is all the same no matter where you get it. Bought some at Sams club for $10 for 2.5 gallons. Seemed cheaper there then any advertisement I saw online. I guess I could have looked in the manual for the actual fuel tanks sizes, but I forgot to. I am though kinda surprised you can only buy it in 2.5 gallon or 55 gallons. I would think to cut down on waste that they should sell it in 5 gallon buckets. I also broached the subject of buying such a tractor with my wife. Spouted the tax savings, but she saw through that and said no for this year. I'm already spending enough on a new haybarn. *Sigh*. She is right. As usual......


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

I hate when that happens!!


----------



## PaulChristenson (Dec 17, 2009)

Just rent a tractor...

Schedule F...If you rented or leased vehicles, machinery, or equipment, enter on line 24a the business portion of your rental cost.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

PaulChristenson said:


> Just rent a tractor...
> 
> Schedule F...If you rented or leased vehicles, machinery, or equipment, enter on line 24a the business portion of your rental cost.


I did. and I plan to.


----------

